# Lecture Pdf dans iBooks



## iHouston (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

il m'arrive ponctuellement d'avoir des soucis de lecture de fichier pdf via l'appli iBooks.

En effet, j'ai dans ma bibliothèque une flopée de fichiers et de temps en temps, un ou deux (souvent les mêmes) bloque ma navigation dans le fichier.

Je vais essayer d'être clair, quand vous ouvrez un fichier pdf, vous avez à coté du "onglet" bibliothèque un onglet "sommaire" qui se trouve entre bibliothèque et l'onglet avec la flèche qui permet d'envoyer ou d'imprimer.

De temps en temps, lorsque j'appuie sur cet onglet afin de naviguer dans le fichier pdf, ben celui m'offre un fond gris et aucune possibilité de navigation.
Pourtant, si je fait retour, je retombe sur le fichier pdf.
Et lorsque cette fonction est activé, on a en bas de fichier les pages qui s'affichent qui permet d'avoir un 
Par conséquent, pour naviguer, soit je "me tape" page par page pour avancer, ou alors il faut que j'inserts des signets de rappel de page... ce qui n'est pas terrible.

Ma seule solution que j'ai trouvé consiste à supprimer le fichier puis de le re-transférer dans l'iPad.

Avez vous un cas similaire et si oui, avez vous la solution qui pourrait causer cette perte de lecture.

Merci pour vos remarques 

Matt


----------

